# '93 750iL EML problem



## randyman (Nov 29, 2009)

I get EML light and accompanying minimal power a few seconds after start. Scanner shows a hard code 18 "throttle valve potentiometer 1". No throttle action on left bank of cyls.(right throttle body) I checked both throttle potentiometers resistance at pins 6 & 8 and got about 1380 ohms closed and smoothly goes to about 1120 ohms at wot. Does anyone out there know what else to check for a fault code 18? mileage is 135000 and never overhauled. Please and thank you.


----------



## TxGr8White (Jan 11, 2010)

DK Motors very well may need to be refurbed. The grease used in the gears gets hard and wax-like over the years and this leads to "stuck" DK butterfly. Once they are out of synch, the EML freaks out and throws the code. If the Pedal Pot checks out, DK's are the most likely culprit. If you are going to refurb yourself, make sure you get a good set of instructions and are aware of what to watch out for. Once cleaned, they will last you for anothe 150,000...


----------

